# How can you stop your poo from digging in the yard



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the part that upsets me is that he bites into the dirt. I don't want him to get sick.... I hope he grows out of this...he doesn't always do it but when he get excited and running around he will start to scratch at the dirt or grass and put his mouth down and then he looks like a chocolate mouth..lol..I do clean him up a bit afterward. Should I worry about this and will he grow out of this. Do all dogs do this....He is a year and 2 months old now....Thanks for your input..Senyma


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

geee i don't really know ,but i don't think dirt will hurt him.as long as he don't eat any rocks and stuff like that.ginger never did any digging in my yard,but she does eat bugs and leaves and that kind of stuff maybe some one who knows about this will answer ok good luck


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Both our boys dig like a JCB and we're constantly retrieving stones and lumps of grass from their chops - the more we try and discourage them the more determined they seem to become!
From what I've read this seems to be a breed characteristic!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So mine seem to be able to dig a hole as deep as their armpits within a few seconds. I've fenced off the areas they seem to dig and the area with the plants. The digging seems to have slowed down.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

When mine start to dig, I try to place something over or in the hole, as I find they tend to return to make the hole bigger!!
I have various rockery rocks dotted around the lawn.
And don't even go there with bedding plants etc......


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Confiscate his spade. That should do it.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur used to dig like crazy, through the gravel and down until he reached rock!! We just kept filling in the holes and telling him no, he is now 2 and doesn't dig in the yard, but will 'help' if we dig in the garden!!
I think it is a cockapoo thing, Meg is starting where Arthur left off!!


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for your sharing your experiences...I try to divert Hachi with his favorite Holley Rollee ball...he is nuts for these balls...I send him out and when I see him dig I wave the ball overhead and he comes a runnin....I think the more he gets used to running out in the yard he'll get over the novelty....we have a deck and he has been used to the wee wee pad for the most part unless I walk him....We had a large pin oak taken down ( acorns galore) in January and it has taken many months before we had the concrete patio completed..( waiting for the contractor)..now he finally gets to run down the steps to HIS patio and grassy area behind it.....and he loves his new found freedom...Thanks again Senyma(Joanne)


.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I think it's a dog thing. Never known a dog who didn't like to dig.


----------

